# Need a mechanic?



## phukbp (Jun 13, 2010)

I have been a mechanic for over 15 years and am looking for some side work. I can do pretty much anything but don't have a shop yet so I am not able to take on any major jobs yet. Have recently changed oil coolers, installed EGR delete, full set of injectors, and cleaned turbos on 3 6.0 Powerstroke F-250s if anyone needs work on those. I work out of town two weeks a month and am free the other two weeks ( until the seas get better!) for side work. Will work for cash or we can possibly work something else out. Let me know. Thanks. Brad


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2011)

I often use contract mechanics.
Jan at Breezy Boat City
934-6010
Thanks


----------

